
Apple Java update fails to address mega-flaw – researcher - iProject
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/09/06/apple_java_update/
======
st3fan
Doens't CVE-2012-4681 only apply to Java 7? Apple does not ship Java 7 yet. So
how would they patch that?

